# New Member...New Skiff Build



## Bradleydel (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello, I've been lurking around this site for a couple months getting ideas on building a small skiff...my 14' aluminum boat just isn't cutting it for fishing. I've decided to build the FS14 from bateau.com with a couple of modifications...dropping the sheer 3" and extending the front deck instead of having the mid seat. I've been working on it for a couple of weeks and thought I would share here. At this point I'm working on getting the outside fair and with a couple more days work I should be ready for the first coat of primer. I've been out of the inshore game for a while and ready to get back into it and try it out


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Looking good Bradley. Any progress? Did you cut the pieces yourself or go with the CNC kit? What's your plan for power?


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Cool build. I'm surprised you are the first one here to build that hull... other than Shine, but that's different. I don't think I've seen any others. It looks like a very good hull for this crowd's purposes. 

Looking good so far. Keep it up!

Nate


----------



## Bradleydel (Nov 28, 2011)

I did not get the CNC kit, but if I were building the boat exactly as in the plans I probably would have. Power will be a 9.9 Merc four stroke I currently own. Since it will mostly be just me, a small cooler, and minimal tackle I should be able to run about 20mph which will be sufficient. When funds allow I may try to upgrade the hp. 

I'm surprised no others have been built too. Reviews seem to show the FS14 to be incredibly capable for its size. Shine's FS17 that he built was part of the inspiration. That boat came out awesome but a little too big for what I was wanting. 

I did make a little progess. Made some headway on fairing this weekend and got the skeg installed. Hopefull in another day or two of working on it I will be ready for the first coat of primer...and will probably find it wasn't nearly as fair as I thought.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Great build and nice lil design. You are really making tremendous progress on this boat! I'm amazed at how quickly it is going together! I've seen about 4 of them built not including shine's. Some dude out near Jax built one. The last one I can think of was built by a dude up in Tenn. He's got a jet on his and posted some videos on youtube. I once asked Jacques (sp) if one of those could be decked. His response was typical...don't because blah blah blah. You know. lol
Anyway, I'm gonna enjoy watching this one. There should really be a 16foot version of this hull too.

Oh yeah, didn't someone build a black center console FS14 too?


----------



## Bradleydel (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks. The boat does go together quickly. It's neat to watch a pile of cut plywood start bending together to form a boat. I saw the videos on youtube...pretty nice setup. Some people have added decking with no problem. Mine will not really have any "extra" decking, just moving some around for a larger front deck. I can understand Jacques point of view as the designer though. Sometimes you have to cover your butt and some people may put a sole, decks, center console, gunwales, etc. in a 14' boat and wonder why it doesn't perform like it said in the study plans. There was a very dark blue FS14 with a very open center console layout that you may be referring to. I showed this picture of a recent center console FS14 build to a friend who was helping and asked "do you believe this is the same boat"


----------



## Bradleydel (Nov 28, 2011)

After work piled up on me quick I finally made some progress this week. Finished fairing and got the second coat of primer on this evening. I'm pretty pleased with the fairing job...but the paint job could have been better. I'm using BLP's Mopoxy primer and Mothane paint which I've used in the past but always sprayed. Tried to roll and tip the primer and it just did not level out as well as I wanted it to. If all goes well should have paint on this weekend. I'm ready to flip this thing and start on the inside!


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice work looks like a good project to try when I retire in a couple more years.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

looking good. keep posting pics.
have fun....


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Looking real good in that paint!


----------



## Rosco (Nov 6, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Bradleydel (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks guys. Sunday evening was perfect weather to put on the first coat of paint. I did decide I would just go ahead and spray it instead so got everything set up and a little over half way through my compressor locks up   I'm not that surprised because it has been used well beyond its means over the past few years but I could think of 100 different activities that I would have rather it stop working on instead of spraying my boat. As a result I also get to buy a new gun since I could not properly clean mine with no air. I tried to roll and tip the paint on one side of the boat but did not turn out so well. Probably due to operator error more than anything...I just don't seem to have to knack to get good results from it. On the bright side it is nice to see the boat white! A little (more) sanding and she'll be ready for a second coat but will probably be a couple weeks. 

Brad

Sprayed Side









Brushed Side


----------



## Bradleydel (Nov 28, 2011)

Been a while since the last post but since then the paint has been finished,hull flipped, and today was able to get the inside glassed. Decided to go a little different route with the paint. Thought the blue would add a little character. Hopefully tomorrow I will be able to get the stringers and frames tabbed in and get this thing going soon...the specks and flounder are patiently waiting


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Beautiful! I was all on board to build a FS14 also with some mods (stretched a little with small sponsons), but jacques talked me out of it. In hind sight I shouldn't have listened and done as I wanted because it would have made one heck of a versatile skiff and I've seen others modded more radically.



> I once asked Jacques (sp) if one of those could be decked. His response was typical...don't because blah blah blah. You know. lol
> Anyway, I'm gonna enjoy watching this one. There should really be a 16foot version of this hull too.


I've asked for a 15-16ft version of the FS on many occasions along with many others, all they keep saying is buy metric and scale it, but they can't guarantee the performance if I do :


----------



## Bradleydel (Nov 28, 2011)

> I've asked for a 15-16ft version of the FS on many occasions along with many others, all they keep saying is buy metric and scale it, but they can't guarantee the performance if I do


I know where they are coming from by not necessarily recommending to scale the boat up. Would I be afraid of the performance? Nope. I am willing to bet it would still be a good design and agree a 15-16 foot version would be a great addition. There's sort of a drastic jump from the FS14 to FS17 and a happy medium seems to be what a lot of people are wanting.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Bateau doesn't seem to have many 16 ft hulls.  Based on my experience, I suspect this is why...










This is what it took for me to make an exactly 16 ft hull from 8 ft panels.  It isn't the end of the world, but it is really silly from a design perspective.  I achieved no real functional benefit and I made my build more complex than it had to be, if only by a tiny bit.  If I had really thought it through, I would have made a 15' 9" boat.  Jacques designs around the parameters of the materials, so it doesn't make sense to him to design a 16 ft hull when either a 14 ft hull or a 17 ft hull make more efficient use of the plywood.

That being said, I wouldn't be nervous about scaling a simple Bateau design like the FS or D series up or down.  

Nate


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Nate, that's not the reason. Almost all of there 15'-17' designs have a third splice in there, but they figure out the nesting very well so they don't end up with little end chunks like that. They do have several 15'11" - 16'6" designs. When I spoke with Jacques and Joe they told me they make the FS14 and FS17 because they thought those were the most popular sizes people wanted. It takes them weeks, if not months to draw up the designs so they didn't think it was worth the time to redraw everything for a 16' version when you can just scale down the FS17 by up to 10%.

Still the FS14 is a great boat and very sea worthy. Love watching videos of people running them through 3-6ft seas.

So any updates?


----------



## Bradleydel (Nov 28, 2011)

> Still the FS14 is a great boat and very sea worthy. Love watching videos of people running them through 3-6ft seas.


Wow where did you see those? I think I'll do my best to avoid that situation!



> So any updates?


The frames are glassed in but don't have any pictures. Got to work today but going to try and cut the frames down and start finishing the compartments before the decks go in.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I remember a few guys a long time ago posted the short vids on Bateau's forum. I think they were from the Carolina's.


----------



## Bradleydel (Nov 28, 2011)

Sounds like something I ned to watch! I'll have to see if I can find the videos on the bateau site. 

Frames are cut down and all (that I know of at this point) access holes, drains, etc. have been cut and all exposed ply has a first seal coat of epoxy on it now. Next on the list...paint the compartments under the front/rear deck and build some spaces to pour the flotation foam.


----------



## Bradleydel (Nov 28, 2011)

Today I got the compartments built to hold the foltation foam. Two on each side in the bow and two on each side in the stern. Had some FRP leftover from another project and thought it looked good to enlose the compartments. Should get to pour the foam tomorrow and...if all goes well install the decks.


----------



## Bradleydel (Nov 28, 2011)

So last week I poured the foam in the compartments and all looked great with the amounts I calculated for the spaces...BUT the foam in one of the compartments decided it was going to do some serious contracting. It started after the foam was fairly hard (I could poke it with my finger and it wasn't tacky or didn't move) and had already begun its death grip on the FRP so it sucked the panels right in. It was the second compartment I poured and none of the others did this. I've already pulled the panels off and will just have to reinstall them in the near future. Also got the decks installed! Started with some of the small finishing touches like the switch panel with a piece of polished anodized flat bar.   

The inboard side of the compartment looking forward









Looking down on the compartment









The adjacent compartment...perfectly fine


















Not sure what I was thinking when I only ordered four switch boots but another one is on the way


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

That's a really cool panel face.
I've never seen flotation foam contract like that. That is weird! Did it have something to do with the mix ratio being off?


----------



## Bradleydel (Nov 28, 2011)

The mix ratio was right on. I used a full two gallon kit, divided it into four equal pours, and mixed/poured one compartment after another. The only thing I can think of is the boat was sitting outside next to my house and that compartment may have been put in the shade causing it to cool and contract. I find it hard to believe a small temp swing such as that would cause it...but it's the best I can come up with.

Today I got a coat of primer on the inside. I bought a gallon of the Kiwi-Grip non-skid from the Bateau site and the plan is to coat the entire inside with it making a "uniform", unfinished texture throughout. I'm thinking this will for the most part hide the weave and edges of the glass. Then next step...rigging and some aluminum goodies


----------



## Bradleydel (Nov 28, 2011)

Got the Kiwi-Grip rolled on today and it looks far better than I was actually expecting. The textured surface hides the unfinished areas of glass beautifully and is all one uniform texture! I need to make a few trailer modfiications first but I'm hoping to make a trial run one evening this week before I get to rigging


----------



## Bradleydel (Nov 28, 2011)

Last week I got the trailer fit to the boat and couldn't stand it...I had to put her in the water. I took it to the lake just down the road and was very pleased with the boat. Top speed was around 20mph with myself, 3gal fuel, battery, and minimal gear but still need to play with the motor height a little. I didn't have much time to play due to the storms rolling in but was pacified to see her float! I was curious how much it weighed compared to the bare hull weight listed on the plans so I weighed the trailer before and after setting the boat on and came up with 230lbs. Sounds about right to me compared to the 185lbs listed on the plans after the weight of paint, hardware, nonskid, foam, etc. 




























And I just don't know what's the deal with this flotation foam. The aft, stbd compartment contracted similar to the forward. Although not as much, it was weeks after I had poured the foam. I pulled the old piece of FRP away from the foam and replaced it with a new piece. Hopefully this winter when things get cold the whole boat will not impload!  ;D The rigging would pretty much be complete if not for this but the fuse block was attached to the imploaded piece so it had to be temporarily removed. I mounted the battery in the space underneath the front deck with a 25 amp breaker that will also act as a battery switchaswell. Next on the list will be a grab bar with a space to mount some minimal electronics. I'm also thinking of a small, removable jump seat in front of the grab bar for a second passenger or for myself when alone but I want to run the boat some more to see where my weight needs to be distributed. 

This is looking aft through the switch panel cutout


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice man! So, was there any hull slap when you were sitting still on the water?


----------



## Bradleydel (Nov 28, 2011)

There really wasn't enough waves to cause any hull slap the short time I had it out. Tomorrow I'm taking it up to the camp on the Mobile River Delta for a couple days (luckily the marine police came just in time to inspect the boat and get it registered) and will know how it does. 

Got the grab rail fabbed up and installed yesterday. The stubs on the front will be for the removable jump seat but didn't have time to finish it. The only wiring I have left now is the anchor light which will go on the poling platform and the trolling motor plug.


----------



## whm302 (Jul 29, 2012)

Bradley where are you located? i live in mobile.. wouldn't mind coming by and looking at the boat and helping you with anything (if you need any more help)


----------



## Bradleydel (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm in Semmes, around the corner of Howells Ferry and Snow. I will be gone all weekend but just let me know if you would like to come by.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

That is the exact opposite of most guys foam experience. Usually you blow the bulkheads out! Either way, it looks great. You have kicked butt with your build.

Nate


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The foam contracted because it was not mixed thoroughly. Even with the correct ratio it will do that. Mix smaller batches and stir real fast for 20 seconds and pour. Half full big dixie cup is about the most I do at any one time. Pour, then let set up for a couple hours and do it again.


----------



## Bradleydel (Nov 28, 2011)

> The foam contracted because it was not mixed thoroughly.  Even with the correct ratio it will do that.  Mix smaller batches and stir real fast for 20 seconds and pour.  Half full big dixie cup is about the most I do at any one time.  Pour, then let set up for a couple hours and do it again.


Interesting. I mixed around a half gallon at a time (1qt of A and 1qt of B) so that would explain it. 



> Very nice man! So, was there any hull slap when you were sitting still on the water?


Got to play wth it some this weekend and there was virtually zero hull slap when I was on the bow. If I was in the stern there was some though. The boat looked great in the water and had several "what kind of boat is that" questions while up in the Delta this weekend.










Even with a moderate load towards the bow it was still riding bow high so I built a make shift hydrofoil out of some scrap plate (kinda copied a permatrim) and it made a huge difference. Leveled the ride out and was able to raise the motor up some more. I need to take it back off so I can paint it and put shorter bolts on and what not, just wanted to try it out before I too involved with it. 



















Also got the seat in. I figured it would come in handy when nature calls out on the water.









It was actually for the houseboat, but it sure looked like it belonged there and even had my buddy asking "why did you put a toilet in there?"  ;D


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

The way your grab bar is mounted looks like it might put a lot of lateral torque on your stringers over time. Have you considered adding some form of transverse support to stiffen it up? I have no training to base my concern on, just a gut feeling. If you've done your homework and it is good, ignore me and carry on. 

Your anti-ventilation plate looks great!

Nate


----------



## Bradleydel (Nov 28, 2011)

> The way your grab bar is mounted looks like it might put a lot of lateral torque on your stringers over time. Have you considered adding some form of transverse support to stiffen it up? I have no training to base my concern on, just a gut feeling. If you've done your homework and it is good, ignore me and carry on.


Quite the opposite. In the tranverse direction the bar actually added stiffness to the stringers. I was more concerned about the longitudanal strength when I was fabricating it. Not so much the strength of the stringers but rather than the torque on the bolts causing it to loosen up over time. After bolting it up and embedding the pads in 5200, I have no worries. It's very sturdy. Custom aluminum products are a small business of mine so I try to do my homework every day  Thanks for the compliment on the anit-ventilation plate. I may hold off on painting it though because it may end up being yamaha gray. I have a good friend who may be getting rid of an almost new 15hp Yamaha electric start and can hopefully work something out.


----------

